# Gautrain to Vapecon



## MR_F

Hi guys just checking logistics 
How far is the gautrain station to the venue and does any one know if the gautrain buses will be running from the station to the venue ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

https://www.google.co.za/maps/dir/G...6eb1adf1d30e!2m2!1d28.16643!2d-25.77914?hl=en

8 minutes by car.


----------



## MR_F

So Uber it is then


----------



## incredible_hullk

MR_F said:


> Hi guys just checking logistics
> How far is the gautrain station to the venue and does any one know if the gautrain buses will be running from the station to the venue ?



Had alook at the Gautrain maps now and there are no buses to the arena


----------



## zadiac

"Dit het gebeur op die Gautrain na Vapecon,
die weer was bitterlik koud
In 'n hoekie sit 'n vaper
Hy lyk so skaam en benoud....
(To the tune of "Trein na Pretoria" ) 

Sorry, I had to...

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## MR_F

hahahahahahahahahahahaah @zadiac 

any other Joburgers doing the gautrain to PTA


----------



## incredible_hullk

zadiac said:


> "Dit het gebeur op die Gautrain na Vapecon,
> die weer was bitterlik koud
> In 'n hoekie sit 'n vaper
> Hy lyk so skaam en benoud....
> (To the tune of "Trein na Pretoria" )
> 
> Sorry, I had to...



Met ys ja..dis 'n lekker liedjie


----------



## incredible_hullk

MR_F said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahaah @zadiac
> 
> any other Joburgers doing the gautrain to PTA



Was thinking abt it and then thought abt all the vapemail purchases...noooo


----------

